# Help the Newbie!



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 25, 2006)

I just bought a Break-Barrel Powerline 1000S Daisy air rifle (1000 f.p.s., .177 caliber) because it is supposed to be a great entry-level powerful air-rifle for short distance plinking. However; when I got it home, I found that I could NOT cock it. Do they come with some sort of lock on them in the box to prevent cocking. I've read the instructions and can find nothing about it. I've tried to pull the barrel down to cock it per the instructions, but it will NOT. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 25, 2006)

Does it have a manual safety and if so, does the safety also arrest the cocking mechanism as well as the trigger?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 25, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> Does it have a manual safety and if so, does the safety also arrest the cocking mechanism as well as the trigger?


 
Good point. I've tried it both ways, though, and it doesn't work either way, I'm afraid.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 25, 2006)

How's it cock, by the instructions?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 25, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> How's it cock, by the instructions?


 
"Grasp the barrel behind the front sight and pull downward and to the rear until it comes to a solid stop. This is a single-stroke, spring/air gun"


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 25, 2006)

Nothing you have to do to the stock to free up a hinge to move, or anything? 

We're gonna get thru this.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 25, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> Nothing you have to do to the stock to free up a hinge to move, or anything?
> 
> We're gonna get thru this.


 
Thanks for the help!

Two screws on both sides near the cocking hinge.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 25, 2006)

Lookin online, see pics of the rifle but tough finding technical how-to stuff. those screws attatch to just the stock, or are they another mechanism?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 25, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> Lookin online, see pics of the rifle but tough finding technical how-to stuff. those screws attatch to just the stock, or are they another mechanism?


 
I know, I can't find anything either.

The screws are attached to the stock. I loosened them and tried, also I followed their path and they can't be an obstruction after all.

If worse comes to worse I'll just bring it back tomorrow and ask for help.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 25, 2006)

No catch of any kind where barrel meets stock or there about?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 25, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> No catch of any kind where barrel meets stock or there about?


 
I've been looking for one - but for the life of me I can't find any.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 25, 2006)

Why couldn't you have bought, like a bolt, lever or pump rifle anyway


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 25, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> Why couldn't you have bought, like a bolt, lever or pump rifle anyway


 
Good question.

I'm going to take it back tomorrow or the next day and ask for assistance. Thanks much for the help, though! I think it IS the safety mechanism and it came stuck somehow.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 25, 2006)

OK. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 25, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> OK. Good luck tomorrow.


 
Thanks.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey Jonathan, did you get this sorted out?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 17, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Hey Jonathan, did you get this sorted out?


 
Bottom line? No. Wal-Mart won't accept it as either a return or exchange (Gun sales, even pellet ones are final, apparently) and I can't get it to work. Sending it to the factory is going to cost (counting hassle) nearly as much as it cost me originally to purchase. I'm screwed.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 18, 2006)

FINALLY! I went to Wal-Mart again and talked to the full-time sporting goods people (different folks) and one of them guided me through it. The mass-produced factory models that I got often need to be struck very hard against the floor (carpet) at the break-barrel hinge point. A couple screws also needed loosening.

Well, after _firing it _the verdict is that it is an *extremely *powerful air rifle and is nearly equivalent in penetration (but not force as the .177 caliber pellet is substantially smaller) to a cheap .22 Short round. It easily penetrated a large paperback book and still had sufficient force to go through a folded damp towell (I don't like ricochets) and imbed itself in wood. The kick is tremendous and the design is so inexpensive that the accuracy is far, far too low for any sort of competitive shooting (I knew this from the beginning). Fun starter rifle for the non-competitive shooter, but dangerous for untrained and unsupervised children or teenagers. Still, it was a steel for a 1000 + feet-per-second pellet rifle. Not in the same league as the Benjamins or even the new Gamo rifles priced at about $200.00.

Thanks all for the help.


----------

